# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  JO de Sotchi : quels sont les pires commentateurs ?

## Bovino

Les comptitions sportives sont la plupart du temps l'occasion d'tre constern par les prestations de nos chers commentateurs de France Tlvisions.
Bien entendu, le point d'orgue, ce sont les Jeux Olympiques !
Entre ceux qui commentent des sports dont ils ne connaissent rien et ceux qui se lancent dans des concours de superlatifs les plus improbables (ou parfois les plus bateau*), la concurrence est rude pour dterminer qui est le pire de tous.

Je vous propose donc d'tablir votre podium des "journalistes" les plus insupportables.

Bien entendu, si ce sujet se transforme en btisier de leurs pires neries, vous n'en serez que flicits.  ::mrgreen:: 

* Une grille de bingo  ce sujet a t publie avant le dbut des preuves


Pour ma part, le trio gagnant serait :
Patrick MontielGrard HoltzNelson Montfort

----------


## Nhaps

Bernard Montiel commente le sport sur France Tlvision ?

Le sport a se regarde a ne s'coute pas, sur ce point d'adage, bonne fin de JO  tous.

----------


## Bovino

::ptdr:: 




> Bernard Montiel commente le sport sur France Tlvision ?


Je ne vois pas o tu as vu que je parlais de Bernard Montiel ? Surtout aprs que j'ai corrig ma boulette...  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Je ne vois pas o tu as vu que je parlais de Bernard Montiel ? Surtout aprs que j'ai corrig ma boulette...


 ::aie:: 

Oui lui c'est vraiment celui qui me fait le plus rire, il prend tous les athltes pour ces enfants.

----------

